# [...strange, possibly satin fur.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello there everyone, I have something to show you. I am 99% sure one of the babies in my newest litter has satin fur compared to the others. I took some photos to show you guys, I have asked 5 friends to spot the silky one in the bunch and they all got it right away. There is an obvious difference in the one mouse's coat. Am I right? Please help me 

The mouse in question has two black ears and a few spots on its back, and I left the flash/blurry photo in, because you can see how differently their fur behaves in the same light/conditions. Click the link below to see the gallery.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 989481274/

Thank you for taking time to read this


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Just curious, are you breeding for evens? And it's the one with the pink nose! Am I right?


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I do believe he is the one who has the pinkest nose, as I am sure the fur is sheer and you can see his skin more. I have just added some more pictures of him with his siblings. Even looking at them all together, it is noticeable that his fur is different.
May I add I am an amateur mouse breeder so am not aware of the term: are you breeding for evens? Do you mean even patterns? I am a painter so I am breeding whichever characteristic my mind, eyes & gut tell me to. :lol: Something beautiful does not necessarily have to be even/equal in my eyes. Am I seeing things here or is this little mouse satin? Is that even possible? :?:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes that is satin and entirely possible, it means both parents carry satin and if you breed this baby back to the parent you will no doubt get more satins.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I am a tad confused as to who this baby belongs to as i have 2 litters together for ease at the moment. The mums are both black pied and the dad is brown pied. The only clue as to who his mother is, is the distribution of the black. One female has very big black patches of black with cracks of white showing and the other female has smaller black spots with more white showing. I wanna say that his mum is Cersei, the one who has more white showing, like himself. If you wanted to see, here are the mums...

Cersei Lannister (suspected mum)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 508918503/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 508797025/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 508798275/

Persephone 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 508923593/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 509275864/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-pri ... 508927163/

What you think guys?


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

here are some of his daughters!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful mice



PiaLouise said:


> May I add I am an amateur mouse breeder so am not aware of the term: are you breeding for evens? Do you mean even patterns? I am a painter so I am breeding whichever characteristic my mind, eyes & gut tell me to. :lol: Something beautiful does not necessarily have to be even/equal in my eyes. Am I seeing things here or is this little mouse satin? Is that even possible? :?:


Yep even refurs to the pattern, an even mouse is one that is white with patches of colour that are placed evenly on the mouse so the left side matches the right if u get me, opposed to a broken mouse where the patches are not be be even. There reconised patterns of pied mice. Pied is white with colour patches that don't meet any of the marked mice varity standards. Pied, even, broken and Dutch are all genetically the same but have been selectively bred to habe the colour patches in certain places.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I thought as much. Thank you for clarifying that to me.
I don't see things like most people, whereas most people like even numbers, I prefer odd numbers. So I am the same with my mice patterns! A uniform pattern on either side of the mouse is not attractive to me and would even look a little too military for my liking. 
I'm much more interested in shades, gradients and colors.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If u were ever to get into showing mice broken would be right up your street, the patches are to be a nose spot and preferably an oppersit ear spot then as many spots as possible placed randomly about.

I think pied make very attractive mice with the white breaking up the colour especially on black the contrast it lovely. If you like shades to habe u thought about tri colour? Different coloured spots randomly placed.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I also been breeding tri's  
I had one tri, bred her with a pied, and then bred a son back to herself and got 4 female tri's! haha so no male, but I kept one of their brothers in hope he has the gene for further breeding!
Also, as much as I would like to show mice, I am disabled and in Essex, most of the mouse shows are hundreds of miles up north of the UK, so no chance of that!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Good luck with getting a male tri, I know the feeling when I was breeding black to Siamese I'd end up with like 1 Siamese when I had a 50/50 Chance of it.

Peterborough and Enfield would be your closest.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

enfield is 30 miles away, and with my problems, there's no chance. But I am happy showing you guys instead  i don't need a ribbon/banner saying my mice are beautiful, i believe it anyway! <3


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)




----------

